# Fear us.



## darkmatter

Hello, how would one form the command "Fear us." And do you use timeo or metuo or vereor (preferably vereor)? Thanks!


----------



## Joca

I'd say:

*Nos time* (singular) and *Nos timete* (plural).

Or:

*Nos verere* (sing.) and *Nos veremini* (pl.)

JC


----------



## Lorixnt2

darkmatter said:


> Hello, how would one form the command "Fear us." And do you use timeo or metuo or vereor (preferably vereor)? Thanks!



Timeo, metuo or vereor seem good  ma...

ci potrebbe essere anche un'altra possibilità  a seconda del contesto  materiaoscura. 

Se dunque l'espressione che usi potesse essere risolta in italiano con un imperativo/esortativo alla seconda persona singolare tipo

bada a noi! o stai attento a noi! o guardati da noi! o, forse, in inglese, beware of us!

in latino si usava frequentemente per questo anche il verbo caveo/cavere

so:

I) in case of II sing. pers.

cave nos !  (imperative)

or

caveas nos! (exhortative subjunctive)

II) in case of II plur. pers.

cavete nos! (imperative)

or

caveatis nos! (exhortative subjunctive)

e.g. I) cave canem! ---> beware of the dog (imp.)

      II) Ni caveas crimen caveas contingere limen! ---> If you don't fear the crime beware of crossing the threshold! (exh. subj.)


----------



## Joca

Lorixnt2 said:


> Timeo, metuo or vereor seem good ma...
> 
> ci potrebbe essere anche un'altra possibilità a seconda del contesto materiaoscura.
> 
> Se dunque l'espressione che usi potesse essere risolta in italiano con un imperativo/esortativo alla seconda persona singolare tipo
> 
> bada a noi! o stai attento a noi! o guardati da noi! o, forse, in inglese, beware of us!
> 
> in latino si usava frequentemente per questo anche il verbo caveo/cavere
> 
> so:
> 
> I) in case of II sing. pers.
> 
> cave nos ! (imperative)
> 
> or
> 
> caveas nos! (exhortative subjunctive)
> 
> II) in case of II plur. pers.
> 
> cavete nos! (imperative)
> 
> or
> 
> caveatis nos! (exhortative subjunctive)
> 
> e.g. I) cave canem! ---> beware of the dog (imp.)
> 
> II) Ni caveas crimen caveas contingere limen! ---> If you don't fear the crime beware of crossing the threshold! (exh. subj.)


 
Hi Lorixnt2

We need more context, don't we? But wasn't I surprised at your writing part of your answer in Italian! I hope the original poster won't have difficulty reading it. (I don't have much, because ours are both Romance languages.)

Ciao,

Joca


----------



## Lorixnt2

Joca said:


> Hi Lorixnt2
> 
> We need more context, don't we? But wasn't I surprised at your writing part of your answer in Italian! I hope the original poster won't have difficulty reading it. (I don't have much, because ours are both Romance languages.)
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Joca



Hi Joca,

I've written partially in  Italian only because our friend darkmatter is learning it as you can see checking his profile. I beg your pardon of course for that.
Concerning Portuguese and Spanish it is the same for me. I think to understand the written language quite well or, at least, I believe so. 

Bye


----------



## darkmatter

Thanks for the replies! E va bene se scrivete in italiano. Sono riuscito a capire tutto quello che hai scritto.

Context: My friend and I are making an art project out of wood. Basically, it's two people and under it is written "Fear us." 

I think nos veremini would work, but is there a difference in meaning using caveo instead of vereor? Also, could you say nos cavemini?


----------



## Lorixnt2

darkmatter said:


> I think nos veremini would work, but is there a difference in meaning using caveo instead of vereor? Also, could you say nos cavemini?



Good question. Veremini raises  in me a sense of formality. Caveo instead is more spontaneous, sorta beware, watch, pay attention and stuff.


----------



## Whodunit

darkmatter said:


> I think nos veremini would work, but is there a difference in meaning using caveo instead of vereor? Also, could you say nos cavemini?


 
Both words are used in different contexts, and they can cover many meanings of modrn languages. While "cavere (ab/+acc.)" would mean "watch out for," I think "vereor" can either imply "be afraid of doing" when followed by a verb and "fear" when followed by a noun.

Examples:
_Cave istud facias!_ - Don't you do that!
_Nobis ab insidiis cavendi sunt._ - We have to watch out for ambushes.
_Cavete, ut ne (vobis) accidat._ - Watch out that nothing happens (to you).

_Cur non loqui vereris?_ - Why don't you dare to speak?
_Veremur, ut penores non sates sint._ - We fear that our supplies will not suffice.
_Nolite hostem vereri._ - Do not fear the enemy.

As for your second question: No, _cavemini_ would mean "you (pl.) are watched out for" (passive). The problem that might confuse you a bit is that vereri is a deponetium, which exists in the passive voice online, butis translated as if it were active. 

vereor - literally: I am feared - meaning: I fear
Veremini! - literally: Be feared! - meaning: Fear!


----------

